# Overnight near calais



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi, we are going to le grand bornand in February , and are hoping to cross via tunnel on Friday night. Just so we can get an early start on sat. Looking for best (safest) place to park overnight. Thanks


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Calais Marina Aire
Wissant Aire
Grand Fort Phillipe Aire
St. Omer Aire

Need more?

TM


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Cite de Europe aire


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

My 2 choices that I use depending on time of arrival are.

1. Cite Europe
2. Wissant aire ( if heading that way)


Used to stay at the port itself but they seemed to have made changes last time I looked and had parking restrictions...


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

En-Route I think St. Omer may be best.

Gets you on your way too.....!

TM


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

At the Wissant Aire the buses start up very early in the morning - that should wake you and give you a flying start!

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

When we've travelled over at night we've used Cite Europe with no problems on several occasions. There are no facilities however.
I found staying at the port a little noisy with non-stop ferries. 
The best within a steady drive we found to be Gravelines , a little to the north where we often stay on our return trip.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Cite Europe is the obvious one but you could also try the aire at Watten, about 40kms south from the tunnel, a lovely spot next to the canal...

<Watten<

>Cite Europe<

Pete


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Cite Europe gets our vote. Safe and only 5 minutes from the Tunnel.
Gerry


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Re Cite Europe,

They might have finished now but in October contractors were working overnight from the compound at the side of the parking.
They had a big industrial generator running till the early hours and forklifts/plant machinery were regularly running between the compound and their worksite.

If they are still there then park on the far side of the car park where its quieter.

Pete


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

There is a new Aire at Calais. Just as you come off the ferry at Marck.

ITs free. I havent stayed but its on the www.campingcar-infos.com site.

GPS here

Latitude : (Nord) 50.95625° Décimaux ou 50° 57â€² 22â€²â€²
Longitude : (Est) 1.92837° Décimaux ou 1° 55â€² 42â€²â€²

Cant do a link


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

that looks a nice quet spot, just been on the CCI site, it's under MARCK, aire no 23326. Lake and the canal nearby.

it's so new that it's not showing on the satellite view on the site!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> it's so new that it's not showing on the satellite view on the site!


We were going to try the Marck one on our way home in October but couldn't find it!

The road down to where the coords supposedly are was closed off and google doesn't recognise 'Allée de la Découverte' as a street either so in the end we gave up.

I reckon the coords might be wrong, or it could have been me (probably!).

Pete


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

likely to remain quiet if nobody can find it! :roll:


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

peejay said:


> Re Cite Europe,
> 
> They might have finished now but in October contractors were working overnight from the compound at the side of the parking.
> They had a big industrial generator running till the early hours and forklifts/plant machinery were regularly running between the compound and their worksite.
> ...


Anyone know if they have finished as I am stopping there next week?
Disturbance probably depends on which day. I stopped twice in October Friday and a Saturday and it was very quiet just akward to drive in and out.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

peejay said:


> > it's so new that it's not showing on the satellite view on the site!
> 
> 
> We were going to try the Marck one on our way home in October but couldn't find it!
> ...


There are just two sets of comments. No mention of the GPS.

"10/11/2013 Bourdoux of stone: congratulations to Mayor marck for this nice air service

07/05/2013 to: A common as we would like to find others. An example of contact to honor. This design follows a letter to BCC, GPS coordinates operating rules to support etc. .... This area is opened since the 01/06/2013 The management team "

"Other information: Secure area, monitored 5 pitches Electricity at each location Limited parking for 2 nights Hall Tel 33 (0) 321 462 200 http://www.ville-marck.fr [email protected]"

They dont half talk funny! 

There are photos so it must be there somewhere. Hang on though. IT says EHU at each pitch and its free? Eh? Im sure knowing the French if there was a free aire with leccy there would be more fuss about it.

Hmm. Maybe its a phantom Aire.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

I think all the indications are that the co-ordinates given on cc-infos are correct - the aire is adjacent to the newly-built "Complex Sportif des Dryades".

Latitude : 50.95625° or 50° 57â€² 22â€²â€² 
Longitude : 1.92837° or 1° 55â€² 42â€²â€²

Streetview is more up to date and you can see where it is going to be >>here<<.

Google's satellite images are rather out of date. Bing's are slightly more recent - the housing estate is in the process of being built: >>bing aerial photo<< though the sports hall isn't there.

And, yes, all the indications are that there is free EHU for the 6 marked pitches.

So, take a map and driving directions with you - don't rely on your sat nav, which probably won't know these new roads.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

BrianJP said:


> peejay said:
> 
> 
> > Re Cite Europe,
> ...


we parked at the aire on Saturday to do some shopping at Carrefour before boarding the Shuttle and there was no work taking place that day although there is section of it cordoned off (just as you pull in) containing some long steel columns waiting to be erected somewhere in the area. didn't hear a generator either. but maybe midweek it could be different.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Morphology said:


> I think all the indications are that the co-ordinates given on cc-infos are correct - the aire is adjacent to the newly-built "Complex Sportif des Dryades".
> 
> Latitude : 50.95625° or 50° 57â€² 22â€²â€²
> Longitude : 1.92837° or 1° 55â€² 42â€²â€²
> ...


Thanks, I didn't spend much time looking before heading somewhere else. The Campercontact coords are probably more helpful as they give the same co-ords as yours morph on Rue des Tourterelles at the entrance to the sports complex.

>Campercontact<

whereas CC-Infos probably give the exact aire location which is just a field on older maps...

>CC-Infos<

We're off again soon so will have another go then. :lol:

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Barryd said:


> Hang on though. IT says EHU at each pitch and its free? Eh? Im sure knowing the French if there was a free aire with leccy there would be more fuss about it.


Just found another link from Marck council...

http://www.ville-marck.fr/Les-equipements/Les-equipements-de-loisirs/Une-aire-pour-camping-cars

Its only been open since June and is free 'for now', which suggests there is going to be a charge eventually.

Pete


----------



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks, got a few places to look at. Is cite Europe a store car park?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Basically, yes


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

barryd said:


> There is a new Aire at Calais. Just as you come off the ferry at Marck.
> 
> ITs free. I havent stayed but its on the www.campingcar-infos.com site.
> 
> ...


Looks a tad far out?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

teemyob said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > There is a new Aire at Calais. Just as you come off the ferry at Marck.
> ...


Eh? Far out from where. You could walk to the flipping ferry from there.


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

We usually stay on the municipal aire at the Calais yacht basin,
Around 7e a night 2mins walk to town, quite quiet, use of facility's
Down by beach and harbour.
We have a nice meal at one of the cafés near the market place.
Nice dog walk over the road also on old fort.


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

We usually stay on the municipal aire at the Calais yacht basin,
Around 7e a night 2mins walk to town, quite quiet, use of facility's
Down by beach and harbour.
We have a nice meal at one of the cafés near the market place.
Nice dog walk over the road also on old fort.


----------



## telbet (Oct 30, 2006)

In the aires France for Cite Europe it advises using additional locks and set alarm, this tells me to stay clear.In the passed we have also used Wissant or Gravelines and felt safe.


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

If you want to get a bit further into France then we stayed here which was an easy run to the tunnel
Rebreuve Ranchicourt


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

I am surprised no one has mentioned oye plage. Free no facilities other than dustbin but quiet as its well off the main track. Nearer than gravellines..

Phill


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

barryd said:


> There is a new Aire at Calais. Just as you come off the ferry at Marck.
> 
> ITs free. I havent stayed but its on the www.campingcar-infos.com site.
> 
> ...


A lovely Aire not that easy to find unless you just follow the signs to the sports centre - it's opposite that.

We used it a week ago after getting off the ferry all pitches are tarmacked each one has a EHU point (domestic style 2 pin + earth - so have an adaptor) the site is a text book example of what an aire should be like.

BUT - the water was off last week, not such a problem unless you were banking on topping up :roll: So we thought we would use it for the last night on the way back this week. Stopped at the CociMarket on the way it for a few bits and pieces and then round to the aire.

Mrs S heaved on the half telegraph ;pole barrier - nothing moved so I got out to help - still nothing moved. Then we noticed the padlock locking the barrier down :roll:

So don't bank on it being open in the winter - there is no indication whatsoever on any of the signs of limits on dates of opening.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We found similar, arrived off the ferry on late afternoon 4 Dec and made our way around to the Marck aire (couldn't find it on our last trip as the cc-infos coords are a bit out ) only to find the barrier down and firmly locked.

We went down the road a few kms and overnighted by the coast on the Platier d'Oye nature reserve car park.

Pete


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

rather than start a new thread, thought I'd post here

we're on a late ferry to Calais on Thursday - probably past midnight by the time we disembark - and will be wanting to put the heads down fairly pronto for an early start to the Alps on Friday morning.

question - which aire is most convenient, and likely to have space that late at night??

we've used the ferry car park before but I believe that's not available these days?? we've also used the aire on the seafront (but that can get packed out) and at Cite d'Europe (just that bit farther away to drive)

so - Marina or the new one at Marck??? we've not used either before so have no experience of them. is there a charge for either just for a short overnight stop??


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

any thoughts out there on my queries?


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Personally I would stick with Cite de Europe as its easy to get in and out of ( especially as they have now removed the works barriers that were near the entrance) at night and theres always loads of space.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

marina would be best - the Marck one seem sto be difficult to find.

it's easy to find, and huge amount of room. I will probably be there next week!

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1140

likely to be free at this time of year, and you can dump / fill up if required at the beach aire.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

appreciate the comment Brian but I'd rather not hack up to Cd'E and then have to hack back again in the morning to head down to the Alps (hack being a relative term of course - it's not far in reality!)

just more interested in thoughts on the 2 other aires I suggested as they are closer to the ferry terminal and ones I've never used

we'll stay at Cd'E on the way back so we can do some shopping at Carrefour before getting a midday ferry


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

bognormike said:


> marina would be best - the Marck one seem sto be difficult to find.
> 
> it's easy to find, and hige amount of room. I will probably be there next week!
> 
> ...


cheers BM - that's the feedback I was after. no need for facilities - just a quick layover after the ferry.

I see that there is a charge for using it, but as I won't be there that long - hope to be away by 7am on Fri morning - I might take a punt on not paying. if I was there are more normal hours then I'd cough up of course - much like I've done at Gravelines in winter....*whistles softly* :wink:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

there was no meter when I was last there (April), and nobody has said that machines have been installed. When the campsite was still open, the staff came round and collected from both aires, but I don't know what they do now. It was nornally free out of season.



We preferred the beach aire, especiallly if we had time to spare before the tunnel / ferry, with a view out to sea. We also like the restaurant next door (au Cote D'argent) as a first or last meal in France. This time I arrive on Monday and they close mondays  , so will probably go to the Yacht basin / marina and use one of the restaurants on the corner.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

fatbuddha said:


> or the new one at Marck???


Excellent, free and very convenient, IF it's open.

We used it just as you intend on the 11th December, EHU was available but water was off, as it was freezing.

Went to use it again a week later on the way back and it was closed - barriers down and locked.

If you just want to park up there is a large wide parking area outside the barriers plenty good enough for a free night.

It can be confusing to find as it's hidden away behind a housing estate but just follow directions to the sports hall - it's opposite that.

If you find the Coccimart shop just turn in past that and follow the road round.

Coccimart is OK for stocking up as prices are just as good as big stores and if they see you are in a m/home it's good for the Aire.

Just trying to find some pics I took.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

ta Stanner for the info but I won't take a chance - I don't fancy fannying around after midnight looking for a site that's (maybe) closed 

the quay in Calais gets it - might try Marck when I have more time on my hands


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Bergues aire is large and quiet, about 30 miles from the tunnel (A16, A25), or if you have more time before you need to find a spot, Bellicourt off the A26 just before Saint Quentin (about 100 miles from the tunnel). No services at either but quiet.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks **** - but I have no plans to drive distance after landing at Calais just before midnight!! it will be heads down time


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The Ferry Terminal parking area is still there but not as large as it used to be, we used it overnight in December before our early return ferry, just head for 'P2' car park which is the only free one that can be used for overnighting now...










Pete


----------

